# Buying Apple Products at Best Buy



## fffan (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi everyone!
I was thinking of buying an Airport Express at my local Bestbuy since I have coupons for Bestbuy. I'm wondering regarding the warranty on it... should anything go wrong with it (within the first year, of course) can I bring it to Apple? I've had lousy experiences with Bestbuy in the past.

Thanks for any and all answers!


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Warranty is all through Apple.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Doesn't matter where you buy an Apple product you are covered by the warranty Apple offers on the product. Plus if you buy from Best Buy they have a 14 day no questions asked return policy.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

I am sure you are already thinking along these lines but based on previous threads here at ehMac:

*Under no circumstances should you buy a FS extended warranty.*

If the device should ever fail take it to an Apple Store or a certified Apple service centre. Do not let FS near it once the 14 day exchange period is over.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I have bought a few things from BestBuy Apple wise, but I would rather support a Apple dealer like Carbon in my area. Any new Apple device is covered under warranty by any Apple authorized service centre. Its one of the things I like about Apple, I could buy a computer in Ontario, movie out to Vancouver and have it fixed (under warranty) with any Apple dealer out there with no questions, it just gets done. No receipts, proof of purchase, they just look at the serial number and go from there.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

I'd rather support an Apple dealer as well, but Best Buy's return policy can come in handy for the rare instance when a new Apple product has dead pixels...


----------



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

BB's return policy is nice but Apple has a fine one as well. I'll add that you have to be careful with BB's prices on Apple stuff... A couple years ago I picked up the Apple Bluetooth keyboard there, took it home, and discovered the Apple store had it cheaper. So I went back to the store and after looking it up they gave me a refund, but I would confirm prices before making any Apple purchases.


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

mikef said:


> I'd rather support an Apple dealer as well, but Best Buy's return policy can come in handy for the rare instance when a new Apple product has dead pixels...


Done that, myself. Brand new ACD with some funky backlighting...back it went, no problem. For generic Apple product, there's nothing like that BB/FS return policy.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

I'll easily +1 the ease of returns at BB/FS, as well as the need to support local dealers with other purchases.

And a +1,000,000 for not buying the BB/FS warranty on things.

Might I also point out that if you have a Mac currently under an AppleCare Protection Plan - you can get your airport express, BT keyboard, Might Mouse, etc... any peripheral really repaired or replaced under the Mac's AppleCare.

It even says on the tech specs page for AirPort Extreme:

Extended service and support
The AppleCare Protection Plan for your computer covers the AirPort Extreme Base Station.

Just reminder.


----------



## cdncableguy (Nov 4, 2007)

Any chance it covers a touch as well? 
Prob not but since my touch won't turn on anymore, it's worth asking.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

I personally doubt it, but have you called Apple? There are sometimes flat-rate replacement polices in place that will at least get you a new one heavily discounted.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

cdncableguy said:


> Any chance it covers a touch as well?
> Prob not but since my touch won't turn on anymore, it's worth asking.


All Apple products are covered for a period of one year. You can also extend your applecare coverage anytime within the first year.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

It's a good point to note...

When you buy a new Mac, and purchase AppleCare AND purchase a TimeCapsule, or Airport Extreme, or Airport Express, they are all covered by Apple for 3 Years. Key is, they have to be on the same invoice at the same time of purchase. 

Also, applies to Apple Keyboards and mice that are purchased with system. 

Also, if you buy MacBook / Pro, or Mac Mini with Apple Display, the display is covered for 3 years too.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

ehMax said:


> Key is, they have to be on the same invoice at the same time of purchase.


Untrue - Time Capsules, AirPort Extremes, etc., are all covered by the unit's AppleCare Protection Plan even if purchased after the fact (assuming the Time Capsule, etc., is of the same generation as the Mac, give or take one generation in either direction).


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

That's good to know. I am generally the type of person who buys things sporadically as opposed to a one-shot purchase.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Lars said:


> Untrue - Time Capsules, AirPort Extremes, etc., are all covered by the unit's AppleCare Protection Plan even if purchased after the fact (assuming the Time Capsule, etc., is of the same generation as the Mac, give or take one generation in either direction).


Ahh good to know! Could of sworn it used to be stipulated that it had to be at time of purchase, but see on the website, it currently says:



> The AirPort device or Time Capsule must be purchased up to two years before your Mac purchase or during the term of your AppleCare Protection Plan coverage.


----------



## flashPUNK (Oct 25, 2004)

I've honestly never bought Apple care, I guess i've been lucky with my mac purchases until now.. my macbook litterally died 3 days after teh warrenty expired... not a happy camper.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Call Apple. They may be sympathetic to your plight. Be nice! If you're not, don't expect them to bend over backwards.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

All things considered, Best Buy is a nice place to get Apple products compared to the wasteland of a decade ago.


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

I got a new Macbook Pro last week at BestBuy and they match the $100 off Apple was having for Black Friday! They did "try" to push the BestBuy warranty. I just kept saying No, No! LOL I'll buy AppleCare!


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Out of curiousity, does Best Buy sell AppleCare? I did a quick search on the site and it doesn't come up.


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

When I was there I didn't see it. They had: iLife '11, mobileMe, and snow leopard.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

mikef said:


> Out of curiousity, does Best Buy sell AppleCare? I did a quick search on the site and it doesn't come up.


Nah, they want to push their own (crappier, tho they'll tell you it's better) warranty on you instead.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

I'll never forget the time when the loser at Future Shop tried to sell me extended warranty on a USR modem that already had a 5 year warranty. No surprise that he couldn't tell me why I'd want it.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

The only complain I have about buy an Apple computer, or any big ticket item for that matter, from best buy or futureshop is how pushy they tend to be with their extended warranty. It almost keeps me from shopping there.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Just say "NO". Don't argue, don't try and convince them it's useless, expensive, etc. Just say "NO"


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

ehMax said:


> Ahh good to know! Could of sworn it used to be stipulated that it had to be at time of purchase, but see on the website, it currently says:


It's never been limited to time of purchase for accessories - only for displays.

Previously, there was no age limit. I've had a few old Bluetooth keyboards (4+ years old) replaced under the APP of much more recent machines.


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

mikef said:


> I'll never forget the time when the loser at Future Shop tried to sell me extended warranty on a USR modem that already had a 5 year warranty. No surprise that he couldn't tell me why I'd want it.


I think it's unfair to label employees at any retail outfit as "losers".
Some of them believe in what they sell and are trying to do a good job.
They might not even be aware of the differences between their own warranty program and that of Apples.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Sorry, I have absolutely no respect for the dirt bag salespeople at Future Shop and Best Buy. They rank below car salesman in my books. I've yet to have an experience with any salesperson in either place that had a clue and was genuine. I've bought my share of product at either place (in the 10s of thousands of $$$, including my 12" iBook G4 in 2004) and never once could I say I was pleased with my sales person. I bought there because of their return policy and prices, not because it was a pleasant experience.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

mikef said:


> Sorry, I have absolutely no respect for the dirt bag salespeople at Future Shop and Best Buy. They rank below car salesman in my books. I've yet to have an experience with any salesperson in either place that had a clue and was genuine. I've bought my share of product at either place (in the 10s of thousands of $$$, including my 12" iBook G4 in 2004) and never once could I say I was pleased with my sales person. I bought there because of their return policy and prices, not because it was a pleasant experience.


Don't bother with the sales guys. Just go in and ask for what you want. As Russell Peters would say "Take it and go...".

Asking any of these sales reps for information is like playing roulette. I've listened to so many bull&%t lines from reps talking to other customers I can't believe it.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Nah, I don't bother with the sales guys. I'm smart enough to avoid them and asking them for information is futile.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

John Clay said:


> It's never been limited to time of purchase for accessories - *only for displays.*
> 
> Previously, there was no age limit. I've had a few old Bluetooth keyboards (4+ years old) replaced under the APP of much more recent machines.


I think that's what I was thinking.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

johnnydee said:


> i think it's unfair to label employees at any retail outfit as "losers".


+1


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

ehMax said:


> +1


+1/2... But a few of the guys I have seen working at FS and BB really do seem to fit the category.


----------



## SD-B (Oct 28, 2009)

I apologize if this has already been mentioned for i dont have time to read this thread and it is now getting late but today ONLY, Friday December 20 2011, Best Buy is offering the iPhone 3g for FREE......along with you signing up for a plan, whether it be a new one, an upgrade an exiting plan, etc!


Free iPhone 3GS Offer From Best Buy on Friday, December 10th 2010


----------



## rickyrsx (Dec 17, 2010)

Bought a 15" MBP through BB.ca 3 weeks ago. It arrived quickly but when I turned it on, the drive made a strange sound, sort of like a grinding noise. The computer still booted up so I thought maybe that's just the way this one sounds. Anyways, I've always felt that this computer was a little odd but it still worked so I didn't pay any attention to it until 2 days ago when the HD completely died without any warning. I called BB and told them it was only 3 weeks old and the HD died and I wanted a new one. Needless to say they said, "Sorry but you can call Toshiba to see about getting a new HD." I went to the Apple Store instead and they gave me a brand new one just like that. The Genius said that since it was only 3 weeks old, he didn't want to fix it and would rather give me a new one. Awesome! When I booted this one up - it was music to my ears. Don't know if it was just random bad luck or if Canada Post dropped my box a few times or if BB had some very old stock but whatever, I got a new updated MBP from Apple.


----------

